# Mead land for lease only $6 per acre



## groundhawg (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.meadwestvacohunting.com/HuntingLeases/AvailableLeases

Alabama - 

2 Tracts, each over 400 acres - one in Henry County and one in Barbour County.

Georgia - one tract total just over 1000 acres can lease it all or one part just over 200 acres and one part just over 700 acres.  This land is in Chattahoochee County.

All three tracts aval. now for just $6.00 per acre.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## don (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm new to the leasing of property so I wonder if this would be a on going lease we could get every year and if theres a camp site on the property..Guess I'm going to send them a E-mail with some questions .


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Oct 5, 2006)

*al*

That is Henry Co, Alabama. The only land avail in GA is Chattahooche county. You made my heart skip a beat man


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 6, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone out there was intrested in the Chattahooche county land?  Its a great price but with other leases paid this year I couldnt afford it all.  Maybe a few others would like to chip in and get Tract A (275 acres).  Let me know if anybody is game for it.


----------



## jacob williams (Oct 7, 2006)

hey what about the land in goergia ? do u have a # i can get in touch with u about it (is it close to the river)


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 7, 2006)

The contact for the land in georgia is 
Jack Carter
229-838-4418
I assume posting the number is fine b/c it is listed on the mead website for questions.
I have never been to this land but its only about 30 min. away from my house.  I have traveled through the area before and I am guessing that its close to the river but I dont know if its close enough for hogs.  The map of the place shows a lot of creeks and streams and a marsh on the south end of tract b (the large tract).  
If any of you guys want to get with me and we can lease it feel free to shoot me a PM or email  tail_slider3d@yahoo.com
Time is ticking away as bow season is running out and gun season around the corner.


----------



## BassAngler (Oct 8, 2006)

If anyone would like to lease this please let me know I would like to join as well.


----------



## sullivar (Oct 8, 2006)

sent P.M


----------



## BOW'D UP (Oct 10, 2006)

must be something wrong with the Barbour co. piece. 
6$ ? and its in awesome area.Thats a bargain.Wish i had some guys ready for that one.Ive hunted the Pike/ Barbour line area 1 year, and there are some monsters around there.Lot s of hunting guides and lodges in that Co also.


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 10, 2006)

BOW'D UP said:


> must be something wrong with the Barbour co. piece.
> 6$ ? and its in awesome area.Thats a bargain.Wish i had some guys ready for that one.Ive hunted the Pike/ Barbour line area 1 year, and there are some monsters around there.Lot s of hunting guides and lodges in that Co also.



BOW'D UP - PM me on this. I took a look at the property and can give you all the details.

If anybody else wants details they can PM me as well.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 10, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> BOW'D UP - PM me on this. I took a look at the property and can give you all the details.
> 
> If anybody else wants details they can PM me as well.



YOu look but didn't lease? Come on,, give the details


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 10, 2006)

Just 1 More said:


> YOu look but didn't lease? Come on,, give the details



OK - details

First of all the property is very thick with the exception of the power line and a few areas in the bottoms. Most of it is 15' pines with alot of vines and privet growing in between.

The 2 main roads are pretty washed out and could be difficult during rain due to the clay. In some areas the road bed is 6-8 feet below natural ground thus limiting where deer can cross due to the near vertical drop offs.

With all of that said, if you had a tractor with a box blade and bush hog you could have some potential with this place. Smooth out the roads for better access and mow between the pine rows and abandoned pecan orchard (40 acres +-) and you will create travel and browse areas for the deer.

Plenty of places to put plots (power line, pecan orchard, pines) No power or water but does have a 3 acre or so pond that has a bunch of bass and bluegill and would make a great campsite or use the previous campsite just inside the main gate in a smaller abandoned pecan grove.

Did see a few decent rubs from last year, some well used trails but mostly all in the bottoms. Not much sign on the hill.

If somebody was willing to put some serious work to it and for the price per acre it could turn into a gem. You could hunt 6 people in their with no problems due to the layout of the property and the bottoms.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 10, 2006)

when I looked at Terrserever it looked like there were quite a few houses near by and a few right on the property lines.. is this correct?


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 10, 2006)

There was about 6 or so homes on Bull Rd which is the main entrance to the property but there was maybe a 2-300 yard buffer between the last house and the property line. There is also a few homes along Hwy 51 which really don't affect the property from what I could tell.

There is another home at the NW corner of the property just West of the power line but it is a good 4 or 500 yards from the property.

Other than that it appeared to be not much around it on the East and South sides but I did not walk the property lines due to the thick vegetation in alot of areas.

I will say that since there is no gates up when I looked around that kids on 4 wheelers were riding thru. I would hope once you got gates up then that would stop.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been trying to check on the land in georgia but the lady who handels the leases is out on vacation until next monday


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 17, 2006)

Well,  I leased track A (275 acres).  Right now its me and...well me hunting it.  A buddy is supposed to go look at it with me on wednesday and say if he wants in or not.  If he doesnt come through I will have an opening available.

The land is young pines with steep hills and thick bottoms.  There are gullys that are over 40 ft. deep and 50 ft wide on the property.  A pretty good road system through it (accessed best with a 4wheeler).  So far I have found two shooting houses set up from the prior club.  Dont let the young pines fool you, there are places where you can actually see throughout the pines.  I have found several old rubs and scrapes and a few acorn trees that are still dropping.  Looking forward to the gun opener, wish I would have found it sooner for bow season.


----------



## sullivar (Oct 18, 2006)

402 ac. tract in barbour co. is leased.


----------



## wbass24 (Oct 24, 2006)

Did someone on here lease the Barbour county tract? I wish I would of seen this earlier.... I believe this was the same place I used to lease in Clio, AL.


----------

